

These guys do great job on understanding my problems on home monitoring cameras - phnx
http://get3rdeye.com

======
get3rdeye
Thank you for comments. Appreciate your signing up for early access. We are
also listening to your feedback / requirements. Please let us know if you
would like to connect with us for finding out more on your requirements.
Get3rdEye Team

~~~
phnx
Great guys I saw you've changed your website and it looks fantastic but I am
still willing to see more about your solution, I mean you guys are posing
yourself well and I will say this is going to be popular among home owners! I
already got your emails and I am looking forward to your updates!

------
phnx
Hope they can come up with something really cool! I've signed up, looks like
it's gonna be some monitoring camera with built-in storage, that's the best
part, I will never ever pay a penny to get clips go to cloud....

